# Leg or arm



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

which do you train your dogs an and why? what seems to be better the arm bite or leg bite?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

depends what your doing with the dog..


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> depends what your doing with the dog..


Exactly .. 

Which suit sport? Different exercises or even scenarios or pictures what the dog sees in the exercises dictates where the dog should bite.


----------



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

will fernandez said:


> depends what your doing with the dog..


personal protection


----------



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

Geoff Empey said:


> Exactly ..
> 
> Which suit sport? Different exercises or even scenarios or pictures what the dog sees in the exercises dictates where the dog should bite.


more geared towards personal protection, but i've noticed in french and mondio they bite leg and not the arm why is that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Wesley,

Use the search function at the top right of the page. You've started a ton of topics on subjects that have been discussed already.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

wesley stephens said:


> more geared towards personal protection, but i've noticed in french and mondio they bite leg and not the arm why is that.


Because Mondio and French Ring is a judged sport it is about meters not about a threat. In PP trainers have the dog go for the armed hand arm ideally. Basically all Ring trainers try to do is minimize the points lost in competition. It all depends on the exercise as well as the picture that is presented to the dog. In those sports you want the dog to take the first thing it can get to minimize slow to bite penalties and lost meters penalties. I compete in FR and it is not just the arm vs the leg. Ideally you don't want the dog to target the arm as that is the easiest thing to pull away and make a dog miss and slow to bite. You want the dog to target center mass if it was going up, or take the non moving (pivot) leg. Then it needs to counter moves by the decoy by taking the inside arm if the decoy tries to block the leg and affect a scoop. It's very technical. I suggest going to youtube searching Herve Mavuanga Dmitry Fatin and you can see some of those techniques being trained. Also use the search function on this site and search return d'esquive you will see many discussions about these techniques.


----------

